# 06 650i brute force



## saltwatercowboy (Sep 19, 2014)

Recently bought an 06 brute force 650 bute light was on turned switch back on and reser light. Starts up and runs fine at idle bit when put in gear and take off it has no power runs like a car stuck in 1st gear goes about 15mmph.pulling my hair out with this thing any help wuld b greatly appreciated


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Does it spit and sputter like it's in limp mode, or does it rev up high rpms but barely moving? 

spit and sputter would be either stuck in limp mode, or carbs are dirty. 

if engine revs up higher rpms and runs fine, then clutch(es) might be stuck. Or belt may be really loose. If the belt switch was tripped, I would assume that either the belt got loose and tripped it, or it broke before, and I would check the clutches really good to make sure a piece of old belt isn't caught somewhere not allowing them to move.


----------

